# Your favorite color, among your minis



## targetsmom

Of course we all know color isn't the most important thing, but let's face it, we all have favorite colors (and/or patterns). This is just about color, though regardless of pattern.

I THOUGHT my favorite color was buckskin, but now that I have a buckskin (and love her dearly) I realized it isn't my favorite color in MY herd. Until Dancer arrived, I had to admit it was a BAY (the buckskin's dam); Toffee develops wonderful dapples in the summer, which you can't really see here, and her coat is a very rich bay anyway (there is probably a name for it?). And of course those pretty blue eyes don't hurt: Alamos Sirs Toffee Snow (Call Me Sir daughter):







But then Dancer arrived; silver black (silver dapple) pinto, also with 2 blue eyes: Buckeye WCF Last Dance (FWF Little Wardance daughter; photo compliments of Buckeye Walnut Creek Farm). Just love this color - I think it will stay my favorite!!!






What is your favorite color???


----------



## Minimor

For me it has to be silver--I just can't decide if it is a silver black, or a silver bay.

This is Tilly, a mare we no longer have--I loved her coloring, and Ice Man, our senior stallion, is the same color or perhaps even darker on the body. I'm not sure I have any photos on the 'net that really show his best coloring/






This is a silver bay mare whose coloring I really like:






And one of my silver bay ponies:






This photo doesn't do justice to her coloring; she is a very rich color when you see her in person--I need to get new photos of her!

I like the dark, rich brown/red of the two silver bays above; I am less keen on the sort of silver bay that looks more like flaxen chestnut, though I have some of them as well.

But then I am also very partial to the chestnut sabino coloring as well:


----------



## heartkranch

I love black and white overo's. My new stallion






And Ringo is so pretty with his coloring!


----------



## OutlawStyle

Anything silver.





but, I could never get sick of this girls color (accept keeping the white mane & tail clean part)

I believe she is a silver grulla, and her last baby (from a buckskin roan) is the same color.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures

Buckskins, duns and grullas would be my pick, and the pinto pattern is a plus.

This is my smokey grullo pinto stallion, Hotrod (also in my avatar).


----------



## minimomNC

While most everyone likes black based horses, I love red based. My two favorites are my stallions.

First is my chestnut stallion, he is so deep red but he does hide silver which is fine with me as I like silver on anything.




I know, seen this photo way to much but I love his color.

The second is my chestnut sabino stallion, but all of his white makes him even more striking.










He is darker in the winter, but I love him anytime. It also shows the difference 7 months makes on a horse that has never been show to a National Reserve Grand Champion in open and Reserve National Champion in amateur.


----------



## Minxiesmom

All my life I've wanted a dappled gray horse, that is, until I discovered SILVER Dapple! Now, I don't have to worry about my horse turning white! This is my little boy, Rio.


----------



## susanne

.

BLOOD BAY, as Mingus does it:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

Overall buckskin is my favorite, but within my herd it would have to be hands down black, with pinto to boot





My boy Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome






My Junior Filly Cedar Fields Dukes Lil Duchess






One of our broodies, LBFS Dancing Legs, and her 2010 Doc colt "Max"






Max all "grown" up (as a yearling)






My second favorite is hard to choose lol I LOVE the other colors in my herd.. Have to say though, I was not a big "red" fan until I bought this mare, just LOVE how rich red she is and the pinto just sets her color off even more. I can't wait to see her 2012 foal by Doc!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Some gorgeous ponies 



.. Iv always fancied a tri-colured mini does anyone have any pictures to share ?? 



..maybe its that I cant decided which colour I like best so just have a few on the same pony 



 well a girl can dream


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

This is a tough one for me as I love too many different colors, but if I had to pick one, I guess it would have to be black, nothing better to me than a striking true black. Add pinto or appy to that is just a bonus!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes

targetsmom said:


> Of course we all know color isn't the most important thing, but let's face it, we all have favorite colors (and/or patterns). This is just about color, though regardless of pattern.
> 
> I THOUGHT my favorite color was buckskin, but now that I have a buckskin (and love her dearly) I realized it isn't my favorite color in MY herd. Until Dancer arrived, I had to admit it was a BAY (the buckskin's dam); Toffee develops wonderful dapples in the summer, which you can't really see here, and her coat is a very rich bay anyway (there is probably a name for it?). And of course those pretty blue eyes don't hurt: Alamos Sirs Toffee Snow (Call Me Sir daughter):


After being around 6 bay horses growing up I though I was sick of them, but that horse is GORGEOUS-- very rich colored coat ! I think the white markings and blue eyes really do it for me.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

Lindi-loo said:


> Some gorgeous ponies
> 
> 
> 
> .. Iv always fancied a tri-colured mini does anyone have any pictures to share ??
> 
> 
> 
> ..maybe its that I cant decided which colour I like best so just have a few on the same pony
> 
> 
> 
> well a girl can dream


By tri-color I'm assuming you mean bay pintos? I've got a couple





AMHR broodmare, Luck's Little Miss Sweet Tart (in foal to Doc for 2012!)






AMHR colt, LCA's OH Take A Look At Me (2011 colt, 1/2 brother to above mare and sired by Doc)


----------



## Kendra

I'm not good at favorites, but I'm always drawn to grey horses, of all shades/genetics.

Hawk's super dark silver dapple:






Image's super light silver dapple:






Pippa, silver pinto:






Jamie, blue roan:






But I like other colours too:

Valdez, bay pinto:






Miikka, such a deep, rich red:






And I definitely have a soft spot for all the blacks around here too!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Beautiful horses everyone!

Although I own mostly palominos and have always loved red-based horses, I think my current favorite color is a true non-fading black.

Here is Raven posing for her World Reserve Champion title in Solid Color (don't know what was said that cracked Ed up!):








targetsmom said:


>


Mary, Toffee is looking WONDERFUL! I think she's obviously enjoying life with you and her weight looks great! I'm glad to see she's dropped a couple of pounds as she looks much healthier. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## targetsmom

Thanks for the comments on Toffee, who is also an example of a "tri-color" mini, as she is a bay pinto. And Parmela, that photo is from last year and I hate to admit that she has put back some pounds since then. But she is over 6 months pregnant, so we are excited about that.

Anyone else surprised that there are no photos of buckskins posted yet??? (Although the color has been mentioned). A buckskin pinto would also be a "tri-color", and we do have one of those.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

targetsmom said:


> Anyone else surprised that there are no photos of buckskins posted yet??? (Although the color has been mentioned). A buckskin pinto would also be a "tri-color", and we do have one of those.


I am! lol Buckskin is my absolute favorite and I've got 3 buckskins (in 3 different shades!) but none of them are part of my breeding program! I would love love love to find a rich buckskin mare for my Doc boy, but buckskins are HOT and it's hard to find a nice quality one in my price range, eventually I'll save up for a stunner





Here's my girls.

First is Savannah (first ever miniature horse I bred and raised, she's grade, but holds a big piece of my heart so won't be going anywhere



)






My mom's silver buckskin filly Trixie






And our little orphan Misty who is now a whopping 29" tall and a coming 6 year old


----------



## Getitia

One of my favorite colors is a sooty palomino - This photo is of Buddy at the 2008 Nationals as it really shows his dapples.

( he has been color DNA tested as so many believe he is a silver buckskin)

This year at the Nationals he was National Champion solid color.






and buckskins are another favorite - but I just love a sooty buckskin

Todd






Actually the sooty gene makes for some interesting variations of the traditional base colors


----------



## Leeana

I never was a pinto person - up until about two years ago. Right now, most all of the horses except for two (a solid black colt, and a solid bay modern mare) is a black or bay pinto. Mostly black pinto's and I just love that look now. Here are a couple of my favorites.

As I said, I never was one to favor a pinto and color is one of the least important factors to me. However, breeding and several other aspects are very important to me as well as the consistancy factor and it just tends that the black and white pinto's go with that, which if you walk through my barn right now would be obvious



. I do not really like wild marked pinto's, just a good classy pinto marked up just right.

Santana..











Kitty..


----------



## Shari

Such beautiful mini's everyone has!!

I am down to one Mini horse, Miss Maggie. She is a medium Liverchestnut...


----------



## MindyLee

*ROANS!!! Anything roaned!*

But bays and buckskins are top.

My herd of 8 is all bays or buckskins and roaned with the exception of 1 silver dapple.

I do however LOVE duns and grullas and appys altho I dont have any.

I own...

1 smutty buckskin roan

1buttermilk buckskin roan

1 buttermilk buckskin

2 solid bays

2 bay roans

1 silver dapple or silver black dapple


----------



## Reble

Pintos are for sure what I love best, solids just do not do it for me but

Our little Stallion just gives so much to us.

Little Rowdy




We have 3 overos, but this guy stands out

He will be trained to drive for 2012

Our Gelding *Black Magic Eclipse*


----------



## Lori W

Such beautiful horses!






I find it hard to pick just one color that I love... so, it has to be buckskin, grullo and silver dapple.

Here's one of our stallions, a buttermilk buckskin, Alvadars First Lieutenant...






And our grullo stallion, Dusty Lane Vegas Bet a Buck...






And finally, my sweet little silver dapple mare, S&DMs Sally...






Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## topnotchminis

I love any color roan and silver blacks.











I also love buckskins. Here is my smutty one

Tank






Here he is in the winter with more highlights in his coat


----------



## Magic

[i'm among those who can't choose just one favorite color, but I'll choose just a few for this thread.





This is Magic Mist Elegant Express. I've always just loved bays of all shades, but this bright bay shade is my favorite.






I like a golden palomino (Getitia, yours is GORGEOUS! *DROOL*) Here's Magic Mist Iced in High Cotton, no clipping, not even a bridle path (hm, the previous horse was the same, you'd think I liked hairy horses or something) and fat as can be as she was on pasture 24/7 at the time. Next year I swear I will get some pictures of clipped horses!






I do very much like the buckskins. There are two new ones that I need to add to my website, and a few others that I don't have very good pictures of, but here are a few. Erica's Streakin For Bucks, smutty buckskin appy stallion:






Our Jandt's stallion, "Cowboy"





And two of the six fillies he's sired for us since we got him. Six for six fillies for us so far, such a good boy!

Aliyana:





And Uniquely AMayZing:


----------



## SHANA

Well I love my bays, here is my stallion, Oneka's Devil After Dark.











I also love my appys and pintaloosas, here is my pintaloosa mare, Sarabeaus Willow.











I also love the colouring on this mare, Quarter Scales She Can Dance.











It is hard just to choose one colour as I like them all.


----------



## Jill

More than a specific color, I really _(really!_) like cream dilutes, espeically solid color. In our breeding and future breeding horses, two of our three stallions carry cream dilute (a smokey silver black and a smokey grey-grullo), and thirteen of our mares / fillies also carry cream (6 buckskins, 6 double dilutes, and 1 golden palomino). )... these genes worked together to give us a 3-for-3 foal crop this year of double dilutes (Buckeroo bred fillies to boot). Here are some pictures that capture what I like in cream dilute colors:

*Cover Girl*, one of our double bred Buckeroo granddaughters who sports golden buckskin color:






*Bliss*, who is a golden dappled palomino filly with Rowdy & Buckeroo lines:






Infinity, a smutty buckskin triple bred Buckeroo mare:






AND all three of our double / triple Buckeroo bred fillies from this year, *Divine*, *Design* & *Delight*, who are each double dilute (with some pinto and dun factor thrown in, too!):



http://www.whinny4me.com/design-page.html

http://www.whinny4me.com/design-page.html


----------



## Jill

I want to also "tack on" my two National winning stallions, *Destiny* and *DunIT*, who have but visually hide that cream dilute gene I love so much. Of course, they each played an important roll in our foal crop this season and are great baby daddies











Destiny:






DunIT:


----------



## roxy's_mom

Beautiful horses everyone! Those black pintos that everyone has pictured are just gorgeous! I love any color on a good horse but I have to say silver dapple(silver black) is my probably my top favorite one closely followed by a black pinto (even though I don't own one yet!). I love pintos period, no matter what base color they are!

Here's my silver dapple pinto Chyanne, she dapples out when clipped:






Here's my other pinto Dee- bay pinto that is!:






As much as I hate to keep an all gray/white horse clean here is my favorite girl Roxy, she's a chestnut sabino that grayed out I believe - bald face with 1 blue eye! She really shines when she's all clean!






Becky M.


----------



## ohmt

This is a terrible picture, but I love my silver black mare. She still has some winter fuzzies in this picture, but when clipped she is such a rich, dark color with big dapples. She took a lot of firsts in solid color this year and even took a reserve Grand in open halter (in the over division and she is an under mare) pulled straight from the pasture. Love her-and don't tell anyone, but she is appy bred top and bottom










This little buckskin filly stayed her beautiful creamy color even as she aged. Most of her sire's foals were sooty so darker. But this girl's color was so lovely.






My gorgeous 'old man', Phantom is a nice rich dark bay plus he is tovero and I am a sicker for toveros. He has some neat face markings. Here he is hanging out in the pasture (excuse wire in background-that was not in his pen).






And this mare, although i'm not a fan of red, I love this mare's color. This is her in her winter fuzzies still, but when she sheds she has the most beautiful deep red color I have ever seen.






This boy is by far my favorite though


----------



## REO

I love black! Especially if it has blue eyes and Splash added!





















And buckskins! Especially in pinto patterns!






And bay pinto with blue eyes!






I love all colors!!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck

:OKinterestingHow about "Earth-tone?" hahahaha






Actually he is a buckskin pinto under all that!


----------



## Taylor Richelle

Well my favorite color is a really rich black with sharp sharp white markings



but sadly I don't own anything close to that so my favorite out of MY guys is

Sox my red-dun



He's done well in Solid color and I hope next year he will do well too



He has a really pretty mane and tail filled with all sorts of colors like silver!






Love his dorsal stripe


----------



## targetsmom

OK, for the black and white fans - I admit I also really like a minimal white black and white pinto like this one: Some judges seem to really appreciate the white socks and tail, the mixed mane and the minimal markings too. Aloha Acres Fashion By Magic, aka "Princess".


----------



## JMS Miniatures

My faviorite color has to be a bronze smutty buckskin. OMG would love to own one, very rare from what I've seen in minis. I think I saw in person 1 that I could have got but dang it I sit on my hands and didn't bid, still kicking myself with that one. My other would have to be a deep dark red chestnut with chrome. Other colors I like are distinct dapples, silvers, and greys.

I like pintos, I own 2, but really like the striking solid colors. This one is my faviorte with one that I have. My boy Red who is a liver chestnut. As a baby he was bright Red but then he turned darker. But I love his color and yes I even love his faded mane and tail, I probably wouldn't like it dark, its like blonde highlights lol.


----------



## SirenFarms

My silver dapple splash tovero. Period Hands down favorite combo.


----------



## Jill

JMS Miniatures said:


> My faviorite color has to be a bronze smutty buckskin. OMG would love to own one, very rare from what I've seen in minis. I think I saw in person 1 that I could have got but dang it I sit on my hands and didn't bid, still kicking myself with that one...


Jamie -- what is a bronze smutty buckskin? I've got all kinds of buckskin color variation and am trying to picture what that particular flavor looks like... wondering if one of my fillies is maybe? You got me curious!!! Are any of these girls?

Piper:






Infinity:


----------



## JMS Miniatures

Jill said:


> Jamie -- what is a bronze smutty buckskin? I've got all kinds of buckskin color variation and am trying to picture what that particular flavor looks like... wondering if one of my fillies is maybe? You got me curious!!! Are any of these girls?
> 
> Piper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infinity:


Jill yours is pretty close, Infinity is closer to what I like. What I'm talking about is just a smutty buckskin but they have this really bronze looking color its just so beautiful. I would love to have something like this as a mini.






Here's my chestnut with chrome!






Find me 2 minis that look like this I'll be in heaven lol and I don't mean just the color.


----------



## PaintNminis

I Seriously Love this Thread!





Gorgeous Horses Everyone





I have Several Favorites and can't Choose just One!

I really Love this Mare and think her Being Red Suits Her, and I also Love the Blonde Mane!
















and you Can't Beat a GOLDEN Palomino Mare, Like my new Mare Treasure










I really Love the Truely Gray Horses










These two Girls are my Dun Factored Mares Both Sired by Dusty Lane Vegas Bet a Buck, They are My Favorites











Buckskin Dun






Silver Grulla






and this Post Wouldn't be right without my Gorgeous Silver Dapple "Piper"

Okay I think I went a Little Crazy, Sorry Guys lol


----------



## Poodlepill

Lil Timber Buck said:


> :OKinterestingHow about "Earth-tone?" hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he is a buckskin pinto under all that!


Oh my goodnes, I would have never guessed LOL super cute!


----------



## targetsmom

I am constantly amazed by what I learn on this forum! I have to agree that JMS Miniatures photo of a smutty buckskin is GORGEOUS. And Getitia's sooty palomino is also gorgeous, so I had to do some research to see what the difference is between "smutty" and "sooty" and the site I found says they are the same.

http://www.thehorseguide.com/HorseColors/Sooty.htm

And from this description, it sounds like our mare Sox's 2007 foal SRF Glamour Girl (color tested as buckskin) may be a smutty buckskin, as she doesn't look at all like a "normal" buckskin! So now I wonder if our mare carries the smutty gene or if it came from the stallion... Oh well, this is fascinating.

Anyone else notice how popular DAPPLES seem to be???


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Something I've learned about "smutty" or "sooty" is that if a horse carries it and passes it along, they don't always pass it. Some foals will be "normal" golden buckskin without that smutty look.


----------



## LindaL

I have to say my favorite color is any shade of bay (silver, black and everything in between)...and if there is chrome, that is just the icing on the cake for me!

Here are a few pics of my bays...


----------



## Melinda Dean

Well, I only have 3 minis. Can you guess my favorite color? These are my stair-steps. ( Little A, Medium, and B).


----------



## Taylor Richelle

Melinda Dean said:


> Well, I only have 3 minis. Can you guess my favorite color? These are my stair-steps. ( Little A, Medium, and B).




Oh my I LOVE them!!!!




I have one that would match them perfect, and he's looking for a home



hehe!


----------



## frostedpineminis

I love a nice golden buckskin!!! and golden palominos too


----------



## Wings

I LOVE buckskin and my beautiful palomino blessed me by passing his cream gene onto his first foal to give me one



:wub








Now I really want a blue or strawberry roan!


----------



## Tab

There isn't a color that I don't like, but I have to say that my eyes choose bay for me. All colors get me but the temperament of a bay, blood bay, black bay, silver bay, doesn't matter, really gets me. Romeo wasn't the smallest foal born here but he eeked his way into my heart from day 1. I love his color and pattern and temperament. The temperaments of his sire and grand dam are especially lovable, and they are also black/bay.


----------



## rubyviewminis

This is my yearling smutty buckskin filly. It took awhile to figure out her true color since she has such a glaring stripe down her back. Her mother has the smutty gene and shows it in summer, and her face mask was another indicator. And my Lily is so pretty with her colors changing with the seasons. Both have dapples year round now.













We have three other bay pintos and I just love that color and pattern, but I realize I love any color in pinto.


----------



## supaspot

I cant pick just one colour but I like dark horses with blue eyes , I love spotties although I dont have one at the minute , I love all dilutes ...buckskins palominos , silvers and of course I love my Absolut and the changing shades throughout the year


----------



## Sandee

Love Getitia's dapple. I find dapples very appealing but it seems they fade or come and go at will. At least my dapple, maybe because of the Appy in his background, constantly changes.

Roxy's mom if you want a silver black I've got one for you, Simply Awesome. This guy is under 32" and just gelded 9 next spring and he's for sale on my site. He does it all as far as showing. He drives best in western pleasure and that's just way to slow for me.






As for color my favorite has to be black and white. He's not my favorite HORSE but he is my favorite COLOR. Here's my "old man" - 24 next spring. Mr. Chips.


----------



## kuusou

I love buckskins



But don't own any. Like my boys color my bay roan could almost look like a buckskin



or not ^^

The little guy is bay... something. But like his grayish color


----------

